# Companion robot



## tnthomas (May 16, 2017)

After watching the SNL Echo video, I googled "companion robot" and found a whole string of videos featuring such devices you can actually buy now.

Here's one:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2017)

All I have to say is what will they think of next! ?


----------



## Manatee (May 17, 2017)

You can get a small robot dog who will sit on your lap.  He doesn't have to be walked.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 2, 2017)

Manatee said:


> You can get a small robot dog who will sit on your lap.  He doesn't have to be walked.



No, but he needs to be recharged.   And probably updated once in a while.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 10, 2017)

> What will robots look like in the future? Will they retain obvious signs of their artificial nature, or will they seamlessly blend in with people to such an extent that we might have difficulty telling them apart from living, breathing humans?
> 
> If Nadine – a new social and 'emotionally intelligent' robot from scientists in Singapore – is a sign of things to come, realistic-looking humanoid machines might just have the edge over their obviously artificial counterparts. How come? Because the physical resemblance to ordinary people could help us interact with a machine in a more natural way, whether at home, at work, or even if it were to look after us when we get old.
> 
> ...


----------

